# Dovetail Jigs



## sawduststeve (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi Guys I currently have some no name dovetail jig that I am building drawers with. The problem with it is, it is so critical about bit depth and settings that one little change and everything is messed up. :furious: I want to buy something that is fairly easy to setup and would allow you to change between different types of dovetails without spending hours and a bunch of test boards just to make sure your dovetails are going to be right. If you could tell me what you are using and whether you like it or not that would be most appreciated! Thanks :yes:


----------



## stormking (Feb 12, 2009)

*Dovetails*

After being RIFfed by the company last month, I'm loathe to give the Porter-Cable 77240 Unijig a good review. Pricey at $599 (got mine at $399, employee cost) but, well worth it. The first dovetails I ever attempted were with the product and they turned out perfect.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Dovetial Jig Frustrations*

Hey Steve, since this a pretty much a router type question, you will find a wealth of info at routerforums.com, just like here,:smile: great guys with lots of experience. You probably know by now that the cheap jigs will only make half blind dovetails, not the "thru" type. You'll have to spend $300 or so to get the thru type...however there is system, from ptreeusa.com that uses just a 1/2" thick x 30" long template that you mount to 30" long block,then clamp your workpiece to the block. I have one, on sale at a woodworking show for $150. Haven't used it yet, because I'm still spending hours adjusting the depth on my elcheapo jig, a Jet. LOL.:laughing: I like the concept on the ptree tho. You can center the template over your stock, so the pins and tails work out centered easier. My buddy has the 24" PC omni jig, used it once in 10 yrs, so unless your're really gonna use it alot, it's alot of money. I got 3 Jet jigs on sale for $30 apiece:thumbsup: so I leave them all set up for the template and size bit I'm gonna use. Depth is real critical.
"loose fit?, lower the bit!" as a rule. Woodmaster's online manual is better for bit size and template size than most. Use a 7/16th bushing with 1/2" bit and 1/2" template slot. Hope this is helpful. Check out the router guys, Bill


----------



## mmtools (Aug 21, 2008)

The PC 72240 jig is very much like the Leigh dovetail jig. Excellent, but pricey. If you are looking for a jig that will do 1/2" blind, 1/2" thru, box joints, and 1/4", look at the Porter Cable 4216. It has 12" capacity, and is much less $$$$
http://www.toolsandmachinery.com/po...eluxe-dovetail-jig-combination-kit-66537.html:thumbsup:


----------



## mmtools (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh, Forgot to ask..... where did you buy the "no name" jig???:confused1:


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

I have the PC 4212, and I like it a lot. It is easy to set up and use. It will get you set without breaking the bank. http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=11437


----------



## sawduststeve (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi Guys I really appreciate your feedback! My father was the one that had actually purchased the jig so I am not sure where it was bought. It came with a two sided instructions but like I said if you set it up for 1/2 wood and then go to 5/8 wood you have to spend an hour or so trying to reset all the depths so you get a good fit. I would like something that would take a lot of that guess work out. I looked at the peach tree site and this jig looks OK just that you have to make two cuts separately right. From what I see it looks like maybe the Porter Cable is the best all around bet.??? Thanks


----------



## gregL (Feb 1, 2009)

Hello Steve,
Take a close look at the Akeda dovetail jig. I have been searching for a quality jig that is easy to use, accurate and does not require a lot of re-reading the manual every time you use it if you are not using it on a daily basis in order to pound the technique into your brain. I have been very inpressed with this jig and it gets many excellent reviews. You can see it at www.Akeda.com


----------



## jaros bros. (Feb 18, 2009)

It would be hard to justify investing in an expensive jig only to use it a few times. That said, I have a leigh jig that'll do just about anything and the manual for it makes setting up and adjusting a breeze.


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

what ever jig you use, a dedicated router and the use of spacer blocks on the off side are key to good joints. also keep a good joint to check setup. this being said, bit depth and jig alignment are very critical with any jig.


----------



## thewalnutguy (Oct 31, 2010)

I've been using the Leigh D24 jig for years with good results. User guide is probably the best-written guide I've seen for any product with clearly written instructions and pictures. I've also been impressed with their customer service. I've built a mounting fixture for it with dust collection and which also supports the router, be glad to send pictures to anyone interested (and the initial prototype is available for free to anyone who'd like it, shipping not included)


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

sawduststeve said:


> Hi Guys I really appreciate your feedback! My father was the one that had actually purchased the jig so I am not sure where it was bought. It came with a two sided instructions but like I said if you set it up for 1/2 wood and then go to 5/8 wood you have to spend an hour or so trying to reset all the depths so you get a good fit. I would like something that would take a lot of that guess work out. I looked at the peach tree site and this jig looks OK just that you have to make two cuts separately right. From what I see it looks like maybe the Porter Cable is the best all around bet.??? Thanks


I use this jig for about 4 yrs now . I use it just about every day. I make jewelry box's . I have made around 500 or so . This jig is so easy to use and 1 set up for both tales and pin's. I have 2 router tables one for the tales and other for pin's. The most important is the wood size or thickness and should be square . Once set up which take maybe a couple min and you can cut all you want. No nore changing any thing. the link also a video on the jig http://www.mefeedia.com/watch/33561885 

http://japanwoodworker.com/dept.asp?dept_id=13640&s=JapanWoodworker


----------

